# Does anyone else have trouble telling a pre-moult pigeon from a sick pigeon?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

As we approach the moulting season, I see pigeons that I think look ill, but on closer inspection it seems their feathers are just preparing for the moult. It is hard to tell a pre-moult pigeon from a pigeon that is badly out of condition. Is this just a problem that I have or does everybody find this hard? If anyone has any handy hints to tell the difference between pigeons that are out of condition and pigeons that are just starting to lose their feathers from the moult, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes can be hard to tell. You would have to take a look at all the other things. How is he acting, eating drinking, pooping. How active, etc.


----------

